# my 4-h wether!!



## kaleyrenee99 (Feb 23, 2013)

This is my wether taz. I know its not a very good pic but i will try to post some better ones later! He dosnt have much muscle on his hind quarters and i only have a little less that a week until the show... any ideas on how to build muscle on him? And like i said i will try to post some better pics of him when i can


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow is Taz ever long! I dont know that you can put muscle on him in such a short time but I'd sure like to see him without that albeit cute coat.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Nice big bones. 

You might be able to trim.him up some but I wouldn't plan on having a huge difference in a week. It takes 2-3 weeks to see a noticeable difference


----------



## kaleyrenee99 (Feb 23, 2013)

Dani-1995 said:


> Nice big bones.
> 
> You might be able to trim.him up some but I wouldn't plan on having a huge difference in a week. It takes 2-3 weeks to see a noticeable difference


I just trimmed him today... when i post more pics i will be sure to take off his sock (or blanket) and include a view from the behind and the front so that you can see his chest and rear


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

He does look long! Maybe its the sock?


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

I think he also looks long because he seems to be pulling back a little and the way he is standing. Can't tell a whole lot from that pic because the sock has him hidden. It's really cute though!!


----------



## kaleyrenee99 (Feb 23, 2013)

Okay here are some more pics. I put some of his chest, rear view, some of him standing on his hind legs, of his show chain, and some others. and as you can tell, he likes to rear up on me and try to eat me!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

He's cute! I think he might be okay for the show. But, if you really want to, just exercise him. Short bursts of energy is best, like sprinting.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

He has pretty good structure and good muscle cover. I'd still run him if you can. He shouldn't do bad thoigh


----------



## kaleyrenee99 (Feb 23, 2013)

caprine crazy said:


> He's cute! I think he might be okay for the show. But, if you really want to, just exercise him. Short bursts of energy is best, like sprinting.


Yes i do sprint him sometimes, and its a good workout for me too- especially since its track season!


----------



## kaleyrenee99 (Feb 23, 2013)

Dani-1995 said:


> He has pretty good structure and good muscle cover. I'd still run him if you can. He shouldn't do bad thoigh


Thanks! Im surprised to be getting these kinds of comments since i havnt really worked him all year D: i take him to the barn Thursday to check him in and i show him on Friday... wish Taz and i good luck!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

He's really cute! Oh and - Good Luck!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

He's really cute! Have fun at the show! I don't think there are any shows here until the late spring. My kids first show will probably be the last weekend in May. Their 4-H wethers are just now being wethered and not weaned yet lol


----------



## kaleyrenee99 (Feb 23, 2013)

i show today so ill let you all know how i do. and thanks for your helpful opinions!


----------

